# I Want to Play Final Fantasy



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

So I've never played a Final Fantasy game before, but I saw a video for one of them, and it looked pretty fun, it reminded me of Shining Force. 

So, would you guys recommend starting at Final Fantasy I? Or does it not matter at all? Is the first one boring? If I play it, will I not enjoy it, and maybe not get into the series?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 14, 2008)

Final Fantasy I & II on the GBA are pretty fun but I wouldn't recommend starting there.
Final Fantasy III, IV, V on the SNES are pretty great. 
If you prefer 3D then I suggest you play FFIX for a more fantasy based RPG or FFVII/FFVIII for a more sci/fi story line. FFX is nice too but I didn't like it that much since it dragged on towards the end.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

I prefer 2D, so I think I will start with some of the earlier ones. If you say I and II are fun, I think I should start there, and just work my way through


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2008)

Play V and VI on the GBA.
IV on the DS when it releases.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

What I'm worried about with not starting on I is that I will be lost during the story. Will I be messed if I don't start with I?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 14, 2008)

Does anyone know if FF IV DS is based on the hard Japanese snes release or the easier US release.


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 14, 2008)

None of the games are connected story wise.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 14, 2008)

XeonZ said:
			
		

> None of the games are connected story wise.


The only connections I can think of are X and X-2, a character named Cid (not the same person though, same name) and Chocobos.


----------



## Gaisuto (Jul 14, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if FF IV DS is based on the hard Japanese snes release or the easier US release.


Well all the reviews are saying it'll beat your ass senseless so let's go with Hardtype.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Jul 14, 2008)

Coming from someone who has played most of the titles (11+ and 8 excluded) I'd say if you're into the N-era stuff (sprite based) your best bet is to start from a 'refined' scratch which is Dawn of Souls 1+2 on the GBA.  That one fixed up the dated issues of some annoyances with leveling, cash, and stupid magic system of the old game (1) and in the other (2) it has a unique leveling system based on what you do in a fight but unlike the old copy it doesn't lower stats if you don't do certain things.  Both have some great basic stories and get you used to what is to come.

If you wish to try another that's probably the best of the 2D based titles go with Final Fantasy 4.  That title has the deepest more emotional and driving stories of the lot, the best challenge (outside of the easy US SNES version) and fairness to the challenge, and it has a traditional leveling system where you earn your spells, not buy and spam to the party like later ones that dumbed down the strategy factor.


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 14, 2008)

Jump to IX, and never play VII. That's how I went. >_>


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Jump to IX, and never play VII. That's how I went. >_>


But... HOW?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Final Fantasy VII is one of the best FFs ever... (IMHO, the best) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also I didn't really like any FF after X.

@science 
If you're into 2D, try FF4-6, if you're into 3D, try FFIII on DS and FFVII.

FF I is good, but the overall game system is a lot more simplicistic than the later FFs.


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

Okay, so just to confirm before I go head in. There is not a continuing plot? I can play 7, than 4, than 3, 1, 8, 2, and be fine?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah, not a single one in the series is connected with each other.
Any ones which are could be considered spin-offs, with  the only exception being X-2


----------



## science (Jul 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to start with III then, as I want to use my DS, and then I will play IV when it comes out in a few weeks. Thanks guys!


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 14, 2008)

Why does everyone say FFVII is the best? It's not, but apparently there's enough Tifa fanboys that keep wanting her boobs in next-gen graphics.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say FFVII is the best? It's not, but apparently there's enough Tifa fanboys that keep wanting her boobs in next-gen graphics.


Because I've played almost every single FF (even the GB ones, which weren't FFs technically, but SaGas) and FFVII has the best gaming system (Materia is just teh pwnz), some of the best musics ever and the best story. 
Maybe not the best characters (some could've done better), but still awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I would just prefer something like the GBA releases, but on DS (new dungeons, new materias and new events) or PSP (but I would prefer DS seeing how they screwed up so badly with FF7:CC)


----------



## Psyfira (Jul 14, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say FFVII is the best? It's not...


How do you know? You've never played it, so your argument holds less water than a soggy paper hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway that's not true; most people fight to the death between VII and VI over which was best, weighted in VII's favour because a lot of people were introduced to the series when it hit the PSX and it was a groundbreaking title at the time. Most people seem to prefer whichever one they played first. (incidentally that's VIII for me, so I'm being objective here).


----------



## Trolly (Jul 15, 2008)

IMO the first FF you play always seems like the best lol. But maybe that's just me.
I absolutely loved FFX to bits, mainly because it was the first Jap RPG I played. I then borrowed FFVII off a friend and completed a few hours of it. From what I played, I loved, but my PS2 started giving CDs DREs, so I gave up. I'll play it through some day, but it's such a long game, and I swear it took ages for me to get to where I was on the first play through (I was only on the first disc of three as well).
Meh.
I played FFX-2 and it was only decent. It was a spin-off really, and nothing interesting. FFXI was apparently bollocks, so I never bothered with it. FFXII I made sure I played, but I just didn't like it. Probably the new combat system, but it just didn't work for me. Plus the storyline was nowhere near as epic as other Final Fantasy games.

Anyway, I'll stop ranting. Long story short is I've played the start of almost every Final Fantasy, but never had the patience to brave them until the end (even though I love them :\). So don't feel obligated to finish each one. Just go for whichever ones you want.

I recommend you play:
DS remake of FFIII and FFIV when it comes out
FFVII
FFX


----------



## deathfisaro (Jul 15, 2008)

A lot of people like FF7 because earlier FF either took too long to get localized or did not at all.

Less people exposured at the time of release = less appreciation.

Try making a 10 year old play E.T. and see if you can get him/her interested enough.


----------



## shadowkillerdrag (Jul 15, 2008)

you could move onto ffxiii when your done with those lol
its on the 360 and ps3 crys


----------



## WildWon (Jul 15, 2008)

For the 2d games (my preferred. I can't get into the 3d remakes/sequels of games...) i'd highly recommend 2 and 3 (both US numbers... can never remember which they are in the jap numbering...). FF2(US) is still one of my favorite games ever. I still have that SNES cart next my SNES 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 FF3(US) is another amazing rpg. Never finished 3, but the time i put into it was well worth it. I want to pick it back up again sometime soon.

As for the on-going story lines, there are none, but there are little things that carry through them, as said before. The Chocobos are running through most of them (i can't remember if they were in FF1, but i know they were in FF2(US), and throughout the rest of them.)

Also Cid was mentioned. There is always a rather main character named Cid, as well there were (i haven't played one for years lol) almost always two very minor side characters named Biggs and Wedge (Square's special homage to Star Wars lol).  And music is re-used throughout the games... at different times and in different styles.  As said before, you won't miss story lines by playing later games... accept for, i'd assume, FFX and FFX-2... and that would be playing X-2 before playing X.

Damn, now i have the urge to pull out the Snes and get back into FF2 again


----------



## Issac (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd start out with FF VIII 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 since it's my all time favorite! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Best story of em all and junctioning is a fun way to experiment!


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 15, 2008)

Play VI or I'll sass you.


----------



## Beware (Jul 18, 2008)

All of the SNES FFs were fantastic.  They have great story lines and all have something different and exciting about.  I recommend playing through any of them first (IV, V,VI).

Then I BEG you to play IX as your first 3D FF.  By far the best.  Don't give into all the hype.  VII was definitely innovative and introduced a lot of people to FF, but the game is called Final FANTASY, FFS, not Final Science-Fiction.  The story is good, but it could definitely have been better.

And VIII is basically a love story with sci-fi elements (notice it is also sci-fi and not FANTASY).  Don't get me wrong, I've played every FF and most are wonderful games, but VII and VIII really stray pretty far from what FF is.  Definitely play them at some point, but learn what FF really is before jumping in to them.


----------



## Law (Jul 18, 2008)

VII was the first Final Fantasy game I played, introduced to the series via a friend in Primary School all those years ago. I completed that game to death, then completed it again.

However, I would not say it's the best. If you were to play the game today, you may end up expecting too much out of it due to all the hype and feel disappointed. I wouldn't even say that there is a "best" because it's all personal preference. I would however recommend V. It is one of my absolute favourites mainly because of the depth the job system achieves. IV and VI are also excellent choices, as well as IX.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 21, 2008)

there isn't much connection between the games besides names and general world usages. Biggs, Wedge, Cid, Leon, Chocobos, Moogles e.t.c  

As for games, Start with IV then move onto VI, V, IX, III, VII, X then VIII. 

Having played all the games beside 1,2, 11&12. i found IV to VI the best games, particularly VI. Problem with VII & VII, VII introduced a majority of the western world to the Final Fantasy Series so many people claim it as the best without playing any games from 1-6. VIII i felt rode on the success of VII which many people found to be a let down, decent enough game but not as good as a majority of the others. X i liked but didn't really float the boat, It had its errors here and there but the system could have been greatly improved. As for IX, i absolutely loved it, almost near VI for me. I had some arguments about the battle system but nothing major.


----------



## Oath (Jul 21, 2008)

I played the most worthy spin-offs first (Tactics, Tactics Advance, Mystic Quest, FF Adventure) then I went off and started the series from 1 up. Im currently done with 1-9, which were excellent.... except 7, which I truly disliked out of most of them (Everyone who told me about FF7 basically put it on a fucking pedastal so I was psyched to play it, and when I finally played it, all I could say was "No man... just... no."). Don't get me wrong, the game was great, but I was definitely underwhelmed. My favorites were 4,6, and 9.


----------



## Shelleeson (Jul 21, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> I'd start out with FF VIII
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeh ffviii was my first in the series
my brother got it for me the first christmas i had the ps1 and my god it was a complete revelation to me
people are right when they say the first ff you play will be your favourite
i completed ffix too quickly so didn't enjoy it because there was no challenge in it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ffx rocks because of blitzball (and story line) and when blitzball didn't turn up on ffx-2 i was gutted
i got xii last year but it's still in it's wrapper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll play it soon


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 21, 2008)

List of them that I have played:


FF 7 (VII)
FF 8 (VIII)
FF 10 (X)
FF 12 (XII)
FF 12 Revenant Wings
FF Tactics Advanced
FF Tactics Advanced 2
FF Crystal Chronicles  Ring of Fates


Personally, I loved FF8 (VIII). It was the turning point of 3D on the Playstation, with FF7 (VII) starting the whole 3D style of games for the FF series. However, FF7 seemed to limited in character advancement in my opinion, while FF8 went deep into the characters stories and such.

for the Playstation 2, there really hasn't been a great FF game. 10 was alright, but it was way to easy, and they decided to make a second one with kind of messed with the story a bit. And 12, even though it looked fantastic...you could basically get it to play itself using a system called "Gambits".


If you want a hand held one, I personally love Tactics Advanced...even more than Tactics Advanced 2. However, both are great. Revenant Wings is like a RTS for the DS, and it was way better than 12 as well, even though it was a sequal.







My all time favorite is 8. I will never stop loving that one xD
I still play it today.


----------



## Shinster (Jul 21, 2008)

FFVI is the best 2D. FFIX is the best 3D. VII, VIII, and X are for emofags who fap at the sight of anything resembling Aeris.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 21, 2008)

Shinster said:
			
		

> FFVI is the best 2D. FFIX is the best 3D. VII, VIII, and X are for emofags who fap at the sight of anything resembling Aeris *and Tifa*.



fixt


----------



## CPhantom (Jul 21, 2008)

Aeris and Tifa don't exist within final fantasy VIII or X ._.;


----------



## cerenade (Jul 21, 2008)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Why does everyone say FFVII is the best? It's not



I totally agree! It's good, I like all the FF games but VII is no where near the best.

IMO X was the best, I love that game. Also VIII was really good, better than VII. XII was better than VII(althought the story in VII is better).

Erm I'd recommend FFX for someone who hasn't played them before, or FFXII.
Then VIII, then VII when you can be bothered.


----------



## klown07 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think final fantasy 9 is under-rated. It had a great story, was very bright and colorful, awesome soundtrack, lotsa fun. I liked the scene where they're running out of the forest and the main characters buddy gets caught and turns into stone or something.....sad.


----------



## Raganook (Jul 21, 2008)

Ugh, Don't start with FFIII DS =/.

FFIII is really not representative of the series. It has a bare-bones storyline, a terrible job system,and a short overall experience. FFIII was really only a treat because it never had come state-side before, but unfortunately it really shows it's age.

If you want to start with a DS game, wait for FFIV DS. Yes, I know its only +1, but the difference is gigantic. FFIV has a wonderful storyline, filled with interesting twists and turns, a simple job system (with a newly added ability system that's actually very nice), very challenging and overall satisfying in length.

Oh, and for the record...

VI>IV>X>VII>V>IX>VIII>I+II+III>XII

Yes, I know X is before VII. Yes, I know the whole world doesn't like X or it's protagonist. Yes I know that the whole world has an orgasm when "VII" is mentioned, or any of the characters in it. This does not change my opinion of the matter.


----------



## Oath (Jul 21, 2008)

klown07 said:
			
		

> I think final fantasy 9 is under-rated. It had a great story, was very bright and colorful, awesome soundtrack, lotsa fun. I liked the scene where they're running out of the forest and the main characters buddy gets caught and turns into stone or something.....sad.



Preach it man. FF IX was definitely underrated, Its my personal favorite in the whole series.

And that guy who turned into stone was Blank, one of the main characters 3 friends.


----------



## santakuroosu (Jul 21, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> Oh, and for the record...
> 
> VI>IV>X>VII>V>IX>VIII>I+II+III>XII


XII>V>VIII>VI>IX>I+II+III>X

Fixed.
Not putting up VII since I like it based on nostalgia and I don't quite remember IV.
Also, why the hell was XII at the last spot?


----------



## Raganook (Jul 21, 2008)

santakuroosu said:
			
		

> Raganook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Any list with VI in the middle is wrong by default. I do approve of your V appreciation though.

XII: Worse than sub-par storyline. A practice in masturbation, since the game literally plays itself. An obscenely stupid set of rules that are made unavailable to the player during the course of the game (Read: Don't open randomly generated chests B I P Q and Z, then do these random things, and only THEN will it be a Zodiac Spear. Or, go through the mines, go to the chest, and with PERFECT TIMING, press the "open chest" button, and MAYBE you will get the shield, MAYBE."), and an overall lack of effort to develop any sort of attachment. Final Fantasy is about the storyline. Whether you prefer VIII, X, VI or VII, its the characters and their stories that you reflect fondly upon. FFXII lacked it, BIG time. Not to mention, the whole "Look-I'm-Playing-An-MMO-By-Myself" feeling was a bit bizarre. I clocked over 160 hours into XII. The first 40 was because I was enjoying it. It was at about this point that the game stopped being "fun". I kept thinking "I wonder what will happen!?" and hypothesizing about the plot. I didn't realize the rest of the game was a storyless grindfest. The last 120 was because I'm a completionist, and I've beaten all the rest of them, so I felt I had to. Rare monsters that only appear if a digit of your in-game time is right?! It would be nice if the game at least TOLD you this upfront. I just walked back and forth, back and forth, for hours upon hours. Any game that REQUIRES a strategy guide in order to just know the rules of how to achieve the challenges in the game has issues, and any Final Fantasy without a deep and twisting storyline belongs on the bottom of the list with the FFI-III-era titles. 

However, this is a bit off-topic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would be more than happy to tell you even more in-depth and specific reasons why XII was scum in PM or another post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Needless to say, I stick with recommending FFIV DS to the topic poster as a good starter FF, since they wanted to start with a DS game. And again I reiterate that this would be far more enjoyable and comparable to other FF titles than FFIII DS. And it should be obvious I DON'T recommend XII


----------



## Rod (Jul 21, 2008)

Give it a try at VII or IX. My favorite one is VIII, but I wouldn't recommend it for everyone trying to start on the series (same goes with XII)

I'd skip the NES and Snes ones. Those were the first I've played, but most of them has not aged well and aren't much fun to play if you ask me. You might want check out FFV Advance or the upcoming remake of IV, though.




EDIT: Oh well, since they started doing the list, I'll give my personal thoughts:
VIII > IX > XII > VII > IV > X > VI > whatever

The only one I haven't finished above is IX. I, II and III are in the "whatever" section, and I haven't played V enough to rate it


----------



## suppachipmunk (Jul 21, 2008)

I like FFVIII the best.  It was the first one I played and loved every minute of it.

The character development was deep and I loved the GF system.

FFVII was WAY overhyped and I played it right after playing FFVIII and thought, why the hell does everyone rant about how great this game is???

FFVII is good, but in no Means, would I ever say the best...


----------



## Bitbyte (Jul 21, 2008)

I would definitely NOT start out with the earlier ones, like 1-3. The story is really cliché, whereas the others have a good to amazing storyline!


----------



## Law (Jul 21, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> Oh, and for the record...
> 
> VI>IV>X>VII>V>IX>VIII>I+II+III>XII
> 
> ...



Although, Final Fantasy I started the "cliché", it is great in every way. Great bosses, great dungeons and pretty kickass music.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 21, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> Ugh, Don't start with FFIII DS =/.
> 
> FFIII is really not representative of the series. It has a bare-bones storyline, a terrible job system,and a short overall experience. FFIII was really only a treat because it never had come state-side before, but unfortunately it really shows it's age.



But that's what I love about III for the DS. They kept the game the way it was and just updated the graphics kind of like the WS and GBA remakes of I and II (II sucks as a game, though). 

They made the game easy on the eye but kept any of the lame emotional tension or goofy character design that's prevalent in the current FFs.


----------



## Raganook (Jul 21, 2008)

Law said:
			
		

> Raganook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait...you loved IIIDS because of its lack of story, terrible job system and short overall experience? OK, I understand, you like how they stayed true to the original. But do you REALLY think that these qualities are what a newbie to the series should initiate themselves with? (*cough* which is the TOPIC AT HAND *cough*)


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 21, 2008)

Raganook said:
			
		

> Wait...you loved IIIDS because of its lack of story, terrible job system and short overall experience? OK, I understand, you like how they stayed true to the original. But do you REALLY think that these qualities are what a newbie to the series should initiate themselves with? (*cough* which is the TOPIC AT HAND *cough*)



Nah, I think it's perfect for someone who is new to the series to experience its origins early on instead of jumping to the newest one. That way they'll appreciate the older games more.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 21, 2008)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> XeonZ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cid is in like every FF

Chocobos have been in them for a long time too


----------



## doyama (Jul 21, 2008)

There isn't a cohesive story like or arc that follows over the entire Final Fantasy series, so it's not like you'd be missing out on something critical. The only thing that permeates practically all Final Fantasy games is the Cid character, who is invariably the mechanic of some flying ship within the game world. Other than that, each game is pretty much a stand alone affair. 

I suppose 'where' you want to start kind of depends on what systems you have. Generally the earlier you go back in the series the simpler the game play and character development is. If creating min-max characters with the best weapon/class combination is something you like doing, you might want to stick with the later series, which seem to require PhDs in statistical analysis to make even the basic character work properly.


----------



## Law (Jul 21, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chocobos first appeared in II, and I don't think there was a Cid in I.


----------



## Raganook (Jul 21, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> Raganook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suggested FFIV, which is hardly the newest one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its only one iteration younger as a matter of fact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyways, appreciating older games is something I heartily agree with, but for a first timer? First enjoy a nice introduction to the series, with a good representation of all the qualities of the series, not a poor representation or lack there of.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jul 24, 2008)

Trolly said:
			
		

> IMO the first FF you play always seems like the best lol. But maybe that's just me.
> I absolutely loved FFX to bits, mainly because it was the first Jap RPG I played. I then borrowed FFVII off a friend and completed a few hours of it. From what I played, I loved, but my PS2 started giving CDs DREs, so I gave up. I'll play it through some day, but it's such a long game, and I swear it took ages for me to get to where I was on the first play through (I was only on the first disc of three as well).
> Meh.
> I played FFX-2 and it was only decent. It was a spin-off really, and nothing interesting. FFXI was apparently bollocks, so I never bothered with it. FFXII I made sure I played, but I just didn't like it. Probably the new combat system, but it just didn't work for me. Plus the storyline was nowhere near as epic as other Final Fantasy games.
> ...


I got lost in FF7 pretty often and I STILL beat it within 10 hours =/ I'll have to agree though that it's overhyped and not that great.

If there's any FF you should avoid, it's III. There really is no plot and you get through the game by boss battles.

My favorite is VI. But it's not the first FF I played :X


----------



## Beware (Jul 25, 2008)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> underpressure116 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some nice fanboyism showing.  If you had read my post you would have known that I still find it a highly enjoyable game as I find all FFs (except X-2 and XI for obvious reasons).  Also, for you to deny that FFVIII was highly involved in science-fiction elements and romance elements is really either an outright lie or pure, ignorant bliss.  I love FFVIII, but it's story and atmosphere are not representative of Final Fantasy as a whole, which is exactly the advice I was giving (which FF best represents the series).  I was not bashing anything and do not appreciate the worthless bashing.  Take your fanboyism elsewhere.[/rant]

To sum up this entire thread, to get the best Final Fantasy experience, you should start with IX or any of the SNES FFs as these four are completely true to what Final Fantasy is about (VI has gotten the least votes of them).

If you would like to see how the game has evolved, a good order would be I, V, IX, X, XII.

If you simply want great RPGs (If not entirely FF) VII (great, but atmosphere and story are out there comparably), VIII (better atmosphere, still not quite there story-wise), Tactics (strategy RPG, absolutely wonderful and holds the FF atmosphere, but not gameplay), and Chrono Trigger (some consider it part of the FF series, I, personally, do not but figured it should be somewhere in this thread.


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 28, 2008)

play EVERY SINGLE ONE!!!

itll be worth it.


----------



## fateastray (Jul 28, 2008)

5 is the best starter imo. 

It mixes the great playability of the previous (Job system!) and an engaging plot. (4's battle system was hardly a complex one)

Though 8 is my favorite, I'd hardly call it a true ,RPG (more like a interactive novel), but it's most certainly the most engaging for romantic-fans like me. =3

9 is pretty much on the same level as 5, as it pretty much did the same thing as 5 did. (classic gameplay + engaging story).

6 has a second place with me, but i forgot why, but I remember it was really good! I'm on a second playthough with the PS version on psp, but it's less fun...having seen this already...it has some funny dialogue from time to time.

i really don't like ff1....But I guess I 'm spoiled with the story-telling-sequals.

I really like 2 though, maybe because leveling is so easy >_> ...

3's fun.

4's....what can i say...well..It's not the best, but it's where the revolution blasted off. And it's addicting..

I have no idea what this topic is about really..


----------

